# Recommend a filter inlet guard??



## harryH (31 Dec 2013)

In order to stop fry/shrimp ending up in external filter what's best?

I need something that will not inhibit the flow and am thinking the stainless mesh shrimp guard rather than a bulky sponge. Could anyone with experience of the two recommend.. Cheers
Harry


----------



## Danny Walton (31 Dec 2013)

Id go for the mesh mate, it should be a big enough bore that debris won't get stuck on it whereas the sponge would, Although after time the sponge on the intake would in turn act as a 'mini' filter.


----------



## harryH (31 Dec 2013)

Cheers Danny, I have never used a mesh type filter, nor kept shrimp before. I would certainly prefer the unobtrusive look in the aquarium as it's only small and was hoping the mesh would not block up too soon as you say.

Had I had a larger tank I would have preferred the sponge and that way I could take out the pads in the filter to improve flow as some have already done. My main concern was that the mesh would not restrict the intake too much.
Harry


----------



## Danny Walton (31 Dec 2013)

Get a larger bore mesh mate, I don't think your going to completely get away with restrictions but certainly by having a larger bore mesh you can minimalize it.
Hope that makes sense lol.


----------



## Tim Harrison (31 Dec 2013)

Not entirely sure what you're after but maybe it's this - Stainless Steel Mesh Aquarium Filter Intake Guard Fish Crystal Red Shrimp Safe | eBay I believe it's the same as this http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/neutro-stainless-steel-inlet-12mm-p-6449.html though I could be wrong...


----------



## harryH (1 Jan 2014)

Troi said:


> Not entirely sure what you're after but maybe it's this - Stainless Steel Mesh Aquarium Filter Intake Guard Fish Crystal Red Shrimp Safe | eBay I believe it's the same as this http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/neutro-stainless-steel-inlet-12mm-p-6449.html though I could be wrong...


 

Cheers mate, the Chinese one ordered


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (10 Jan 2014)

Be very careful with them, they are easily broken. The glue holding them together is quite weak and if you crush the mesh it's quite difficult to get back to shape. 
They go on glassware a lot better than plastic. Putting the rubber washer in hot water to soften it up also helps. I have three of these and broke every one. You can repair them though and they are better than the ones with tape on that clog up too quickly.


----------



## harryH (10 Jan 2014)

Thanks for the tip. I suspected there might be an issue being so cheap from China so only ordered one. I'll see how it goes. I can always look for better quality options or maybe foam although as my tank is small, foam is a bit unsightly. But thanks again for your reply.
Harry.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (10 Jan 2014)

To be fair there's not much difference wherever you get it from. I repaired all of mine using a heat glue gun which seems a lot stronger than the adhesive they were originally made with. 
My first two came off at the top. The secret being not to handle the mesh part when fitting only the metal ring. My third one, I got the nack of getting it on but was a bit over zealous and knocked the metal bit off the bottom with the end of the intake pipe.


----------



## tmiravent (13 Jan 2014)

I bought mine from ebay (other china suplier) and they were very cheap.
They were also covered with a intense smell of tabaco, already smoked!
The first one, the ruber desintegrated, it was solid like a stone.
The second one the ruber was a little better but wih no flexibility.
I had to take out both rubers. The shrimp inside the filter really decreased a lot, not 100%, maybe 99%.
They work just fine, not 5 star produt,
but again, very cheap.


----------

